# Rod Warranty advice for first fly rod



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Having been seeking advice on first Fly rod and more than once have been told to get a life time warrantied rod. "your gonna break it" has been the story. I'm not sure what the truth is are fly rods inherently prone to fail or is it fly fisherman are prone to making mistakes?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fly Rods are a hazard. With Carbon Fiber rods you do not need to high stick with a big fish on play the fish at a 45 or less degree angle. weighted flies on the front cast will chip a rod if hit. And AS I did with my Favorite rod I slipped on a river wade in North Alabama and fell on it. Due to weight constraints they are not as durable as you might want. Most rods 100+ will have a warranty. My St Croix was 30 years old and St Croix replaced it with a new Imperial for 75.00+ shipping. Most will have some sort of Deductible + shipping to send it back. Hope that helps


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Echo has great rods and great prices with lifetime warranty


----------



## Purple Squirrel (Apr 28, 2014)

Let's not forget the part about fly fishermen doing stupid stuff either. My last trip my laziness to breakdown my rods after a long day of fishing and leave them rigged up for an early start the next day led to 2 rods getting shortened by the power sliding rear pickup window. One was a cheap, early in my fly fishing start the other had a lifetime no fault warrenty. I was left chucking a 9wt at dinks the rest of the day


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Graphite rods properly handled and no abuse generally will not break. If you high stick it or put a knick in the blank with a weighted fly or chip it some other way the odds are that it will fail somewhere down the road. If you are intending to use it in sweet water or in relatively sheltered waters a glass rod might serve you better. They will take a lot of abuse that a newbie is likely to put out. I find that most glass will not fight the wind quite as well as a fast graphite nor will it cast quite as far since most don't have quite the backbone. TFO rods cost $25 to have replaced even if you slam the trunk lid on it. Who would be stupid enough to do that though. :whistling:......I would never do that, cough,cough 

I have never cast one of the cheap Eagle Claw glass feather weight 8wt rods but I would recommend that a beginner start with a $30 rod. I do own one of the 7' 5wts and it is a fine casting rod and I like it a lot. It is something to think about in any case.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hear the cough, cough. Stupid mistakes happen . Ditz is right cared for properly the rod will last a long time. IE the 30 year old St Croix. I used it everywhere in Salt and Fresh Water. But, Sh-- Happens.


----------



## Purple Squirrel (Apr 28, 2014)

Daniel is that the rod that survived the multiple Tuckasegee spills at the ARF Winterest?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, you having fun on the beach?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a TFO and broke it before, sent it back with $25 and they sent me a brand new one. Also lifetime warrenty.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Thank You*

Ok, thanks for all the advice I appreciate it.


----------



## jmako (Oct 4, 2007)

Ceiling fans and screen doors are the biggest hazard to fly rods around my house.


----------



## Purple Squirrel (Apr 28, 2014)

For what it's worth;
I finally sent my broken TFO BVK 7wt off last Monday after work for repair, this Monday it's waiting for me when I get home from work. I know from my end it didn't get there until late Wednesday and for it to be back by Monday means one heck of a turn around. They can't be making anything other than repeat customers charging only $25 for this service since it cost me $12.50 to ship it to them and I furnished my own shipping tube.
Well pleased with the service from TFO and will continue to give them first consideration when adding to the family.
Plus I got an extra piece of rod, I guess since I sent them 5pcs they sent 5pcs back too bad it doesn't fit anywhere on that rod


----------

